# Making Some Progress on the 67!



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Starting to really dig into this poor old 67. Sitting for 20 plus years did not do most of the underside much good. Axle housing and cover were pretty rust. Fuel tank sender and fuel lines were totally shot and covered with what lloked like black tar. Placed an order with Ames and started with the rear. Dumped the old tank and started cleaning up the rear axle and replacing everything brake related right down to the steel lines on the axle. Going to attack the control arms next and get them cleaned up.
The engine compartment is going to take some serious time to get clean up.
Also as you can see from the pictures she will be heading to my buddies body shop as soon as the mechanical work is done. Someone did some real bad body work at one point and followed it up with some not so spectacular paint work.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Is that the "crackle paint" made popular in the 70's.... She looks pretty solid for the most part. Did they paint it back original color, Carrier Blue?


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes they at least did use the original color when the repaint was done. She still is a good solid car and I'm not complaining one bit!


----------

